# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Características climáticas del otoño de 2010

## Luján

No sé si alguien lo colgó ya, pero aquí va el resumen de las características climáticas del útlimo otoño, según la AEMET.




> 23/12/2010  El trimestre septiembre-noviembre de 2010 ha resultado  normal o muy ligeramente más frío de lo normal, alcanzando la  temperatura media trimestral promediada sobre España un valor que ha  quedado cerca de 0,2º C por debajo de su valor medio normal (período de  referencia 1971-2000).


Enlace en PDF: http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/no...sotono2010.pdf

----------

